# Albums You're Rediscovering



## fps (Oct 21, 2019)

A thread for albums you're re-listening to after a long time out. Perhaps you've always loved them, perhaps you are trying again after a frustrating experience when it came out. Has time changed anything?

I'm re-listening Morbid Angel - Kingdoms Disdained. This is a terrific death metal record. It's best in headphones because the guitars are too low against the drums, but the tracks themselves and the guitar work are awesome. Some really weird stuff on there while never leaving the death metal realm.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 21, 2019)

I've been going back and listening to a lot of metalcore stuff that came out when I was in high school, Unearth and As I Lay Dying at the moment.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 21, 2019)

Tool, actually. The whole catalog. 
I was super into them when I was younger, one of the main bands that got me into metal and playing drums (and then guitar). Listening to the same stuff got old after a while though, and then after a bit I gave up hope on a new album ever coming out, and their albums got added to the pile of 'records that are still on my phone, but haven't been played in years.' 
So when we finally got a release day, I went back and dusted up on all the old stuff and it's been great. Almost like listening to it all the first time again.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 21, 2019)

Misfits and punk music a LOT earlier this year. Including bands like My Chemical Romance who frankly were absolutely TOP-tier at that emo-pop-punk-meets-metal-lite thing they did. The Used, Anberlin, System Of A Down, lots of metalcore and similar. I definitely slept on some of those alternative/pop punk acts.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 21, 2019)

Some friends of mine tried to get me into Steven Wilson, Porcupine Tree, etc., a while back and it didn't quite land at the time, but I find lately I'm sort of "getting it" in a way I didn't before. Been listening a lot to Hand. Cannot. Erase.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 21, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Some friends of mine tried to get me into Steven Wilson, Porcupine Tree, etc., a while back and it didn't quite land at the time, but I find lately I'm sort of "getting it" in a way I didn't before. Been listening a lot to Hand. Cannot. Erase.



Listen to Anathema - Weather Systems at least once. If you don’t like it then no worries. But then the next time you feel sad listen to it again. Be prepared for big time sad boi hours.


----------



## pastanator (Oct 21, 2019)

i've always liked macabre, or corn on the macabre as i call them now that i know how that word is pronounced, but never really listened to them that much until jeffrey dahmer and the chocolate factory came up on shuffle one day and it just clicked for me. can't get enough now.


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 21, 2019)

Blackwater Park


----------



## Kaura (Oct 21, 2019)

Lately at work I've been spinning Intervals' first two EPs. Great, in your face, djent shit. I wish they would play some of those songs live even these days.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 21, 2019)

The Beatles and Beach Boys were the most recent groups I re-listened to. My next one to listen to is Rush because the last time I’d really listened to Rush was after they’d announced they were done, and I decided to listen to all their albums including live albums. That took about 2 weeks to listen to each album and I felt so burned out at the end, that I would hardly ever listen to Rush.

Now, I’d like to get back into Rush since it’s great music I feel like I should keep listening to.


----------



## fps (Oct 21, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Some friends of mine tried to get me into Steven Wilson, Porcupine Tree, etc., a while back and it didn't quite land at the time, but I find lately I'm sort of "getting it" in a way I didn't before. Been listening a lot to Hand. Cannot. Erase.



I'm gonna give it another couple of years before I try them again. Just can't do it.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 21, 2019)

^ I dunno how old you are but I found that this didn't sort of become my jam until my 30s.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Oct 21, 2019)

So, weird way to rediscover music, but our DnD groups like having background music during the game. I'm planning to put together a campaign for Starfinder, and I needed some sci-fi tunes to go with it.

I forgot how much I loved The Luna Sequence.


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 21, 2019)

Impending Doom’s death will reign album. I got this album when it came out and thought it had some decent songs on it. Fast forward to now I’m enjoying it a lot more than I did. I really enjoy the way Brooke Reeves(?) does the his vocals.


----------



## Descent (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm cathing up on Black Sabbath's first 3 albums and some Plasmatics on LP.


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 21, 2019)

I first heard Celtic Frost's Monotheist when it came out, but never really appreciated it until very recently


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 21, 2019)

I rediscovered my undying love for Mr. Bungles s/t over the past few months and finally replaced my "There's a tractor in my balls again" t-shirt I haven't seen in years because of it.


----------



## Descent (Oct 22, 2019)

Another one that I rediscovered: Metal Church's Debut album "Metal Church", probably their best album ever and incidentally their first! On LP, of course


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 22, 2019)

tragic kingdom- no doubt


----------



## fps (Oct 22, 2019)

TedEH said:


> ^ I dunno how old you are but I found that this didn't sort of become my jam until my 30s.



I last tried them at 29 and am now 34... hmm...


----------



## fps (Oct 22, 2019)

Descent said:


> Another one that I rediscovered: Metal Church's Debut album "Metal Church", probably their best album ever and incidentally their first! On LP, of course



See this early 80s, what I assume is more trad, metal is something I need to give a go. I very much grew up on stuff that came later so what I've heard of early 80s *heavy metal* bands seems a bit neolithic. Now I look them up though and their debut was after Kill Em All? Having a listen now - energy!

I'm hoping this thread is a chance for us to dig into some things others really love and rate, and re-evaluate/ have a go at records with the support of others' enthusiasm.


----------



## Merrekof (Oct 22, 2019)

Old Man's Child! I listened to them back when I was in my late teens but sort of "forgot" them. A while back an Old Man's Child song popped up on youtube and since then I'm listening their entire discog. again. It surprised me how well I still knew their songs after 10 years.


----------



## fantom (Oct 22, 2019)

Covenant's Nexus Polaris. That album still holds up. I also seem to go back to Edge of Sanity albums every few years. Everytime I appreciate them more. I also revisted Old Man's Child. I never really gave anything after Pagan Prosperity a chance, but wish I had.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 22, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Listen to Anathema - Weather Systems at least once. If you don’t like it then no worries. But then the next time you feel sad listen to it again. Be prepared for big time sad boi hours.



Try the following Anathema songs specifically. The albums tend to be about half great, half filler. I think their best songs of all time are on Distant Satellites, but their best album beginning to end is We're Here Because We're Here. Weather Systems I think is kind of a lazy album - several of the songs are legitimately just the same riff repeated through the whole thing while it builds layers and crescendos (that said, I still really like several of the songs). My favorite song by them is probably either Lost Song Pt 2 or 3. One Last Goodbye might be the "classic" pick though, I have liked that song since I first heard it back in about 2000. I would recommend all of their albums starting with Eternity, with The Optimist and Alternative 4 probably being the two least-good. The Universal blu-ray is a great introduction.

Untouchable Pt 1
The Lost Song Pt 1, 2, 3
Are You There?
A Natural Disaster
Lightning Song
Dreaming Light
Dusk (Dark is Descending)
Sunlight
Thin Air
Everything
Panic
A Fine Day to Exit
Summernight Horizon
Temporary Peace
Flying
Violence

For their older stuff (but only one doom song):

Deep
One Last Goodbye
Forgotten Hopes
Fragile Dreams
Regret
Sentient/Angelica
We the Gods

For Steven Wilson/Porcupine Tree, the obvious first album to listen to is In Absentia. I'd say Hand Cannot Erase and maybe that one about the Xbox are the second/third best if you're coming from a more metal/prog background. Deadwing and Lightbulb Sun are also great. Proceed carefully with Signify and anything older.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 22, 2019)

wankerness said:


> For Steven Wilson/Porcupine Tree, the obvious first album to listen to is In Absentia. I'd say Hand Cannot Erase and maybe that one about the Xbox are the second/third best if you're coming from a more metal/prog background.


I definitely had to start from the newest stuff and work my way back. The Incident was the first one that sort of "worked" for me. Then In Absentia and Deadwing. Then moved on to Hand Cannot Erase, etc.


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 22, 2019)

King Diamond's Them. A buddy of mine gave a cassette of the album to me back in high school. Don't really liked it I was Sepultura diehard back then.. guess I'm old now ha ha ha


----------



## Science_Penguin (Oct 22, 2019)

> several of the songs are legitimately just the same riff repeated through the whole thing while it builds layers and crescendos



That's the thing with Anathema. I think Vinnie Cavanagh has gone on record as saying he's kept up more with the Techno scene than the Rock scene, and it shows- the music they write is real... Loopy.


----------



## vilk (Oct 22, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


> King Diamond's Them. A buddy of mine gave a cassette of the album to me back in high school. Don't really liked it I was Sepultura diehard back then.. guess I'm old now ha ha ha



Them is great, but listen to _The Eye_ next!!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 22, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> The Beatles and Beach Boys were the most recent groups I re-listened to. My next one to listen to is Rush because the last time I’d really listened to Rush was after they’d announced they were done, and I decided to listen to all their albums including live albums. That took about 2 weeks to listen to each album and I felt so burned out at the end, that I would hardly ever listen to Rush.
> 
> Now, I’d like to get back into Rush since it’s great music I feel like I should keep listening to.



Rush- I really like Signals/Moving Pictures, and neither really for the "hits". For some reason anything GUP and beyond always fell flat with me. Maybe I need to revisit some albums. Any albums stick out for you? I'm basically saying I never got into anything they did past 1982 lol.


----------



## brector (Oct 22, 2019)

The906 said:


> Rush- I really like Signals/Moving Pictures, and neither really for the "hits". For some reason anything GUP and beyond always fell flat with me. Maybe I need to revisit some albums. Any albums stick out for you? I'm basically saying I never got into anything they did past 1982 lol.


I love everything from Caress of Steel to Signals. The two albums before Caress are ok, and there are some great songs after Signals, but no great albums (to me). I like A Show of Hands for the songs after Signals.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 22, 2019)

Winger's Karma.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 22, 2019)

Candiria - 300 Percent Density 

These guys are fucking unreal. I have no idea how I've never heard of them before a few weeks ago. Ken Schalk is one of the beastliest drummers who has ever beat the skins. They are all over the place - they go from smooth jazz to crazy atonal, polyrhythmic metal, then back again - then some East Coast rappers will take over for a bit there, then back to metal, then to a straight hip hop song, and so on. The mix on this album is actually sick, imo, especially for a 2001 release. Almost like a proto-Violent Sleep of Reason. The vocals aren't fantastic but they get it done 

Best part is they've been doing this shit since 1992.


----------



## Descent (Oct 22, 2019)

Talking about _*Anathema *_- for me anything after their vocalist change from Darren White to Vincent Cavanaugh became schlocky...well, maybe "Silent Enigma" held some interest but that band died once the Cavanaughs became the rulers of it all. 

I keep on going back to this though as their all-time best IMO:


Kudos for Old Man's Child - I need to revisit!

Celtic Frost - Monotheist, could never get into it. Awesome production, really dark, but drags on and on...and their instrumental prowess is so rudimentary and repetitive that I just couldn't hang with it. 
I still reach out to anything pre "Into the Pandemonium" as their best and I don't think they ever managed to top the highs of "Emperor's Return" or "Into Mega Therion". Still listen to those 2 all the time. *Ugh! Ehey!
*
Tryptikon - Melana Chasmata actually turned out rather well IMO, much better than that ill-fated last CF album.


@fps that early Metal Church album is a touch basic once you get into the deeper cuts but the energy on it beats everything they've done since. Drummind and bass work on it are fantastic. Makes me wonder why they didn't manage to make it bigger than Metallica. This stuff is much better, and the vocalist can actually *gasp* sing!

Any love for the more obscure San Fran thrash scene? Forbidden, Heather, etc.?


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 22, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Try the following Anathema songs specifically. The albums tend to be about half great, half filler. I think their best songs of all time are on Distant Satellites, but their best album beginning to end is We're Here Because We're Here. Weather Systems I think is kind of a lazy album - several of the songs are legitimately just the same riff repeated through the whole thing while it builds layers and crescendos (that said, I still really like several of the songs). My favorite song by them is probably either Lost Song Pt 2 or 3. One Last Goodbye might be the "classic" pick though, I have liked that song since I first heard it back in about 2000. I would recommend all of their albums starting with Eternity, with The Optimist and Alternative 4 probably being the two least-good. The Universal blu-ray is a great introduction.
> 
> Untouchable Pt 1
> The Lost Song Pt 1, 2, 3
> ...



Yeah I think I can see where you’re coming from. For me that “Weather Systems” album is an experience. I guess it was just the right place right time. Because to me all those repetitive/layering parts were clearly what they were going for. I don’t listen to that album with “active listening” looking for melodies and riffs etc, it’s all about “passive listening”. I put it on and then just do something mindless like fold laundry or work on some excel/work projects from home and MAN do you feel good after. Idk, almost like having a good cry? I’m just ready to turn it off and go do something else with a fresh mind.

Also that type of band/music is way outside my wheelhouse and I don’t normally go looking for music like that. So that may be why I dig it so much, lol. It all works out in the end.

I definitely love Deadwing and In Absentia by Porcupine Tree. Now those are some damn good albums.


----------



## Descent (Oct 22, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I definitely love Deadwing and In Absentia by Porcupine Tree. Now those are some damn good albums.



Could never get into anything by Porcupie Tree. If I were to try to get into them, where should I start?


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 22, 2019)

Descent said:


> Could never get into anything by Porcupie Tree. If I were to try to get into them, where should I start?


Even when I listened to lots of prog rock, their only album I liked was The Sky Moves Sideways. It's kind of Pink Floydy.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 22, 2019)

Descent said:


> where should I start?


I think The Incident is a good starting point if you're trying to go from a more rock/metal entrance than a proggy / moody entrance.

hm... maybe I'm thinking the wrong one. Deadwing maybe? It's not on Spotify Canada. That makes me sad.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 22, 2019)

Skinny Puppy's, _Too Dark Park_


----------



## gunch (Oct 22, 2019)

Some Funeral for a Friend, Alexisonfire and Finch, the more lesser bands from the early 00s screamo/post hardcore boom. Finch was a little more slicked up and pop-punky though


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 22, 2019)

gunch said:


> Some Funeral for a Friend, Alexisonfire and Finch, the more lesser bands from the early 00s screamo/post hardcore boom. Finch was a little more slicked up and pop-punky though



Finch's Say Hello to Sunshine album is one of the best things ever recorded. Kind of unfortunate the direction they took after that. The last release was totally meh.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 22, 2019)

Descent said:


> Could never get into anything by Porcupie Tree. If I were to try to get into them, where should I start?



As a metal dude, absolutely do not listen to Sky Moves Sideways first!! I would recommend In Absentia, definitely. Deadwing is probably their other most popular album but it's more proggy and the heavy stuff is more like dry grunge than the "wetter" In Absentia. I'd say if you don't find anything to like in the first half of In Absentia that they're probably not for you. It covers several aspects of their sound pretty well, with some tight songwriting in each "genre." Blackest Eyes, Trains, Lips of Ashes, Sound of Muzak, Gravity Eyelids, and Wedding Nails I'd say are the best overview. Maybe Heart Attack in a Layby too.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 22, 2019)

wankerness said:


> As a metal dude, absolutely do not listen to Sky Moves Sideways first!! I would recommend In Absentia, definitely. Deadwing is probably their other most popular album but it's more proggy and the heavy stuff is more like dry grunge than the "wetter" In Absentia. I'd say if you don't find anything to like in the first half of In Absentia that they're probably not for you. It covers several aspects of their sound pretty well, with some tight songwriting in each "genre." Blackest Eyes, Trains, Lips of Ashes, Sound of Muzak, Gravity Eyelids, and Wedding Nails I'd say are the best overview. Maybe Heart Attack in a Layby too.



Listen to this guy. Because I cannot for the life of me tell you why I love these guys. I just like ‘em.


----------



## Descent (Oct 22, 2019)

wankerness said:


> As a metal dude, absolutely do not listen to Sky Moves Sideways first!! I would recommend In Absentia, definitely. Deadwing is probably their other most popular album but it's more proggy and the heavy stuff is more like dry grunge than the "wetter" In Absentia. I'd say if you don't find anything to like in the first half of In Absentia that they're probably not for you. It covers several aspects of their sound pretty well, with some tight songwriting in each "genre." Blackest Eyes, Trains, Lips of Ashes, Sound of Muzak, Gravity Eyelids, and Wedding Nails I'd say are the best overview. Maybe Heart Attack in a Layby too.




Started with Deadwing...wow, sounds like the new Opeth 
That got too schlocky fast...my hand cannot erase it quick enough...good musicianship though, especially drums. 

In Absentia is not that bad, like a schlockier version of Dream Theater if there could be such a thing


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 22, 2019)

Descent said:


> Started with Deadwing...wow, sounds like the new Opeth
> That got too schlocky fast...my hand cannot erase it quick enough...good musicianship though, especially drums.
> 
> In Absentia is not that bad, like a schlockier version of Dream Theater if there could be such a thing



yeah as a metalhead I really can't stand all the early 2000s radio buttrock stuff they did, it makes me yawn


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 22, 2019)

Another one. Life of Agony - River Runs Red. Probably because The Sound of Scars just came out (which is an alright record), but man I forgot how crushing RRR is.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Oct 22, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Skinny Puppy's, _Too Dark Park_



My usual go-to response when friends ask why I'm so weird.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 22, 2019)

Science_Penguin said:


> My usual go-to response when friends ask why I'm so weird.



It doesnt align with anything in it, but it's wonderful to put on with a muted Fritz Lang's _Metropolos._


----------



## Science_Penguin (Oct 22, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> It doesnt align with anything in it, but it's wonderful to put on with a muted Fritz Lang's _Metropolos._



Funny you mention that. I've envisioned Spasmolytic over bits of _Split Second, _my favorite Rutger Hauer film (God rest his soul...)


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 23, 2019)

The906 said:


> Rush- I really like Signals/Moving Pictures, and neither really for the "hits". For some reason anything GUP and beyond always fell flat with me. Maybe I need to revisit some albums. Any albums stick out for you? I'm basically saying I never got into anything they did past 1982 lol.


A lot of their stuff after Test for Echo is hard for me to get into, but there’s some good songs of that more recent era of Rush that I like.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lately I've been re-discovering ERRA's Impulse and Northlane's Discoveries albums. Both came out around the same time, just about a year after two of my favorites: Periphery 1 and Volumes' the Concept of Dreaming EP. Back then I was so into the Periphery stuff that I didn't give much time to ERRA or Northlane. Seeing them in Baltimore last month prompted me to go back through their catalogues. Both of those albums are fantastic.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 23, 2019)

My car has a CD player so I love grabbing a Cd I haven’t heard in years. I’ve been listening to Green Day’s Dookir and Nimrod this week.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 23, 2019)

gunch said:


> Some Funeral for a Friend, Alexisonfire and Finch, the more lesser bands from the early 00s screamo/post hardcore boom. Finch was a little more slicked up and pop-punky though



Friendly reminder that Alexisonfire is back together! 00s post-hardcore gang rise up!

Interesting to see so much Porcupine Tree in this thread. It was actually _Fear of a Blank Planet_ that got me into them, followed by Deadwing and In Absentia.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 23, 2019)

Descent said:


> Started with Deadwing...wow, sounds like the new Opeth
> That got too schlocky fast...my hand cannot erase it quick enough...good musicianship though, especially drums.
> 
> In Absentia is not that bad, like a schlockier version of Dream Theater if there could be such a thing



Deadwing sounding like newer Opeth, yeah, I can definitely see that. Steven Wilson had a ton of input into BWP (even does backup vocals and keyboard on a few tracks), produced that album and D1/D2, and they absolutely had a ton of songwriting influence from him. 

In Absentia sounding like Dream Theater, though - what?? What Dream Theater? I don't get the similarity unless you're just talking about their handful of shorter ballady songs like some sections of 6DOIT or something.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 23, 2019)

Baroness. The catalog. They keep progressing. Cry about John's vocals or whatever, but they can write some KILLER songs.


----------



## lewis (Oct 23, 2019)

Linkin Park reanimation.
A siiiick remix of Hybrid theory.
If Hybrid Theory is the daytime balls to the walls album - then reanimation is the late night cruise in the car version.


----------



## Descent (Oct 24, 2019)

wankerness said:


> In Absentia sounding like Dream Theater, though - what?? What Dream Theater? I don't get the similarity unless you're just talking about their handful of shorter ballady songs like some sections of 6DOIT or something.


I guess the new one. Some passages seemed awfully similar. Either way, it's extremely schlocky and I can barely stand any of it.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 24, 2019)

Descent said:


> I guess the new one. Some passages seemed awfully similar. Either way, it's extremely schlocky and I can barely stand any of it.



What does "schlocky" mean to you? I saw you also said anything post-Darren White with Anathema was. To me, that term means "really silly and ridiculous." Kind of like, almost all extreme metal and/or prog.  I mean, clearly you hate the sound, but I'm interested in knowing how you find those later albums so cheesy but can deal with the same band when they were a bunch of 20 year olds groaning offkey and mashing power chords and pinch harmonics. Not trying to say YOU NEED TO LIKE THEM, it just seems like a weird term to use repeatedly and I'm interested in the point of view.


----------



## Descent (Oct 24, 2019)

wankerness said:


> What does "schlocky" mean to you? I saw you also said anything post-Darren White with Anathema was. To me, that term means really silly and ridiculous. Kind of like, almost all extreme metal and/or prog.



Schlocky to me means show tune?Broadway cheese, bad commercial, boring, written solely for cash type of thing.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 24, 2019)

Descent said:


> Schlocky to me means show tune?Broadway cheese, bad commercial, boring, written solely for cash type of thing.



Hrm, OK, so that's basically what the word actually means. Odd, I never thought of Porcupine Tree's In Absentia as sounding like that. But, a few songs like the one with in-your-face lyrics about Xbox on other albums sure are!


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Oct 24, 2019)

Not an album but I've been totally on a Pantera kick lately. When I was about 16 - 18 I loved them (Dime died soon after my 19th birthday). Didn't listen to them for years but I recently had a jonesing for some groovy rolling riffs and fell right back in love haha


----------



## Samark (Oct 24, 2019)

Dream Theater's Awake album. Absolutely brilliant


----------



## FancyFish (Oct 24, 2019)

TBH, I've been listening to that Corelia EP a lot lately. It's just so friggin good. Really sucks that they basically took the crowdfunding money and ran.


----------



## brector (Oct 25, 2019)

Been listening to a bit of Morphine lately


----------



## fps (Oct 25, 2019)

FancyFish said:


> TBH, I've been listening to that Corelia EP a lot lately. It's just so friggin good. Really sucks that they basically took the crowdfunding money and ran.



Yes I loved the music they released too, what a shame they couldn’t get things done in a conventional model and deliver more music.


----------



## fps (Oct 26, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> My car has a CD player so I love grabbing a Cd I haven’t heard in years. I’ve been listening to Green Day’s Dookir and Nimrod this week.



Dookir sounds like a black metal version of Dookie


----------



## fps (Oct 26, 2019)

lewis said:


> Linkin Park reanimation.
> A siiiick remix of Hybrid theory.
> If Hybrid Theory is the daytime balls to the walls album - then reanimation is the late night cruise in the car version.



Anyone ever listen to that Mudvayne remix EP for End Of All Things To Come? I accidentally bought that instead of the album first. Was disappointed.

Fear Factory are good for remix stuff.


----------



## lewis (Oct 26, 2019)

fps said:


> Anyone ever listen to that Mudvayne remix EP for End Of All Things To Come? I accidentally bought that instead of the album first. Was disappointed.
> 
> Fear Factory are good for remix stuff.


I LOVE End of all things to come. I had no idea it was remixed


----------



## fps (Oct 26, 2019)

lewis said:


> I LOVE End of all things to come. I had no idea it was remixed



I'm not sure it's actually that record remixed unfortunately. Seems more a way to get their early tracks out there. It didn't last long enough in my home for me to find out more!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005RGO1/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## Descent (Oct 26, 2019)

Big surprise is that I am getting back into Lacuna Coil, their new album came out few months ago, gave it a spin, and didn't pay much attention to it, now it is kinda growing on me:



Also rediscovering some of the weirder astral death metal like Nocturnus from the early 90s:


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 26, 2019)

Descent said:


> Also rediscovering some of the weirder astral death metal like Nocturnus from the early 90s:




Their comeback album from earlier this year is great.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 26, 2019)

sakeido said:


> Candiria - 300 Percent Density
> 
> These guys are fucking unreal. I have no idea how I've never heard of them before a few weeks ago. Ken Schalk is one of the beastliest drummers who has ever beat the skins. They are all over the place - they go from smooth jazz to crazy atonal, polyrhythmic metal, then back again - then some East Coast rappers will take over for a bit there, then back to metal, then to a straight hip hop song, and so on. The mix on this album is actually sick, imo, especially for a 2001 release. Almost like a proto-Violent Sleep of Reason. The vocals aren't fantastic but they get it done
> 
> Best part is they've been doing this shit since 1992.




Hell yeah! I actually found out about Candiria and that specific album from a 30 second "you hear it first" segment on MTV of all places. Went to the mall and bought the CD immediately. Took me while to comprehend what was going on as I was probably 14-15 at the time. Now I'm just old and still barely understand what they're doing lol


----------



## Descent (Oct 26, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Their comeback album from earlier this year is great.


I don't see any new Nocturnus, 2014 seems earliest?
https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Nocturnus/152


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 26, 2019)

Descent said:


> I don't see any new Nocturnus, 2014 seems earliest?
> https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Nocturnus/152



They did the classic, "AD" rename. It's the sequel album to The Key.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 26, 2019)

I've been on a KoRn kick lately...their new album "The Nothing" is awesome, but it wasn't hitting me like their older stuff, so I am getting back into the self-titled and "Life Is Peachy". KoRn at their rawest, heaviest, and most focused (well, for Korn  ), and my ears are loving hearing this stuff again after so long.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 26, 2019)

Sepultura’s roots!!!!


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 26, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Another one. Life of Agony - River Runs Red. Probably because The Sound of Scars just came out (which is an alright record), but man I forgot how crushing RRR is.


This was my jam in grade 12, my band at the time even covered My Eyes. Ug, now I'm getting the nostalgia for days gone by, time to rediscover the era with some Life of Agony, Biohazard, Type O and Fear Factory.


----------



## XPT707FX (Oct 27, 2019)

I’ve been listening to Foo Fighters and realized that they were THE rock band when I was growing up. Just one hit after another.


----------



## fps (Oct 27, 2019)

sakeido said:


> Candiria - 300 Percent Density
> 
> These guys are fucking unreal. I have no idea how I've never heard of them before a few weeks ago. Ken Schalk is one of the beastliest drummers who has ever beat the skins. They are all over the place - they go from smooth jazz to crazy atonal, polyrhythmic metal, then back again - then some East Coast rappers will take over for a bit there, then back to metal, then to a straight hip hop song, and so on. The mix on this album is actually sick, imo, especially for a 2001 release. Almost like a proto-Violent Sleep of Reason. The vocals aren't fantastic but they get it done
> 
> Best part is they've been doing this shit since 1992.




Had totally forgotten these guys existed! Such an unusual band, really cool, gonna have a re-listen! \m/


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 27, 2019)

After listening to Shadow of Intent’s newest album a million times (Melancholy) I finally decided to pull the trigger on Reclaimer and wowee what a listen to far.


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh, Sleeper - Children Of Fire

I didn't like their latest album as much, but this one is always a great listen. There's something very satisfying about angry vibe it has.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 27, 2019)

Heard a new Jimmy Eat World tune on Spotify, made me long for (and listen to) Bleed American - a nearly perfect album, IMO 



Also, for reasons that aren’t clear, I was heavily back into the Hamilton cast recording (and reminded what a ridiculous work of genius that is)


----------



## pastanator (Oct 27, 2019)

i already mentioned macabre earlier in the thread but heres another band my friends and i have been just randomly super about lately


----------



## Vyn (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks to @HeHasTheJazzHands , I’ve had Megadeth’s Endgame on repeat this morning. Forgot how good the title track is!


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 27, 2019)

My NU-Metal rabbit hole led me back to one of the greats IMO, Flaw.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 28, 2019)

last couple weeks ive been going through my old collection and trying to revisit albums i didn't listen to much. ran across both 'as blood runs black' cd's. their first album imho is a metal classic. i never gave the second one much time, but after listening to it for a week straight, im finding out its a solid offering.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 28, 2019)

I’m 99% sure one of the guys from ABRB is doing well in another act/his own solo thing right now. 

That string skipping style riffing they do is 100% my bag baby.


----------



## PBC (Oct 28, 2019)

A couple bands/albums I felt I never gave enough time to that I'm rediscovering now.
*
Emperor: Prometheus *- so much to uncover on this album.

*Norma Jean:* Can't believe I slept on this band so long, I'm enjoying their entire back catalog, but, *Meridional* and *Wrongdoers* are such brilliant albums.

*Admiral Angry: Buster *- It's great to revisit this one to realize how much of a stone-cold classic this album is. 5-string basses converted to 7-string guitars. The entire thing is crushing.



*Job for a Cowboy: *Appreciate the progression and style of each album. Really solid deathcore, to awesome death metal, to great tech/prog death on *Sun Eater*.

*Sigh: *Every one of their albums is such an eccentric mix of delightful compositions and styles.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 28, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> My NU-Metal rabbit hole led me back to one of the greats IMO, Flaw.




That is an amazing album! So groovy and angry and emotionally raw... My Letter tears me up every time


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 28, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> Heard a new Jimmy Eat World tune on Spotify, made me long for (and listen to) Bleed American - a nearly perfect album, IMO



[x] STRONGLY Agree


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 28, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I’m 99% sure one of the guys from ABRB is doing well in another act/his own solo thing right now.
> 
> That string skipping style riffing they do is 100% my bag baby.



yeah...love the style

any other bands that are similar?


----------



## ThePIGI King (Oct 28, 2019)

Allegeon. Kinda wrote them off when I found them, but now that I understand more about music and whatnot I can better appreciate them. Same thing with Arkaik, heard about them same time I found Obscura and Beyond Creation and Inferi so my favorites kinda stole the limelight and pushed these guys outta my mind.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 28, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> yeah...love the style
> 
> any other bands that are similar?



A bit all over the place:

Early European Melodeath (that whole genre)
In Flames, Soilwork, At the Gates, Dark Tranquility

Metalcore (most of the genre)
Trivium (Ascendancy), The Human Abstract, Killswitch Engage, Bullet For My Valentine, Parkway Drive, basically any mid-00’s band that tuned to Drop-C. 

Now all sorts of modern bands do that stuff so it’s a bit less genre-specific.


----------



## KailM (Oct 28, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> A bit all over the place:
> 
> Early European Melodeath (that whole genre)
> In Flames, Soilwork, At the Gates, Dark Tranquility
> .



There is some magic in those bands’ older albums, and for me I don’t think it’s just nostalgia. I actually wasn’t listening to them at the time of their early releases, but probably a good 5-8 years later.

There is something about that opening acoustic intro at the beginning of The Jester Race, the pounding drums, followed by the full-on gorgeous HM-2 inflected riffs that still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Oct 29, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Some friends of mine tried to get me into Steven Wilson, Porcupine Tree, etc., a while back and it didn't quite land at the time, but I find lately I'm sort of "getting it" in a way I didn't before. Been listening a lot to Hand. Cannot. Erase.



Hand. Cannot. Erase is one of my favorite albums of all time. Maybe even the best in the whole PT/ SW catalogue.


----------



## Descent (Oct 29, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> They did the classic, "AD" rename. It's the sequel album to The Key.




Thanks. Will definitely check this out.

Hand.cannot.erase? Seriously? That's an absolutely puerile piece of garbage. I actually got suckered into buying this CD, and need to sell it. Very basic and routine story line, uber pretentious wankery. Anyway...my 2c.


----------



## Ozzfest (Oct 29, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Dark Tranquility



Don't ask why but I am just now getting into these guys after being a big fan of melodeath for a long time. So far I have We are the Void and Projector. Great albums.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 29, 2019)

Ozzfest said:


> Don't ask why but I am just now getting into these guys after being a big fan of melodeath for a long time. So far I have We are the Void and Projector. Great albums.



Get Damage Done. Then just let it hit you. Read the lyrics along with the album the first time through. It’s fucking desolate. That and Projector are fuego.


----------



## Ozzfest (Oct 29, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Get Damage Done. Then just let it hit you. Read the lyrics along with the album the first time through. It’s fucking desolate. That and Projector are fuego.


I will put that at the top of my list then. Yeah Projector is really good. I have mixed feelings about the clean vocals. On one hand they are always soul-full, which is good. Almost sounds like Bjorns clean vocals on A Predators Portrait, but thicker and throatier and perhaps a tiny bit deeper. On the other hand, it almost sounds like he's crying while he's singing.

We Are the Void is great too but my one gripe is that the piano is on the verge of being overkill; it's not there but almost. I dislike the way alot of metal bands use piano (or just the fact that they use it at all).


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 29, 2019)

I love the cleans on Projector. Favorite part honestly. But then again not everyone’s cup of tea.


----------



## Ozzfest (Oct 29, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I love the cleans on Projector. Favorite part honestly. But then again not everyone’s cup of tea.


I also just got into Omnium Gatherum. Check out their first album Spirit and August Light. Just got it last week, and it's one of the best melodeath albums I've heard in a long long time. Have had it on repeat since. Its like Soilwork meets Bodom


----------



## Aumann (Oct 30, 2019)

I recently rediscovered the Mars Volta. After finding out their albums were for some reason deleted from my Spotify list. Came across them again, started relistening their entire discography


----------



## fps (Oct 30, 2019)

Aumann said:


> I recently rediscovered the Mars Volta. After finding out their albums were for some reason deleted from my Spotify list. Came across them again, started relistening their entire discography



I find them tough, and think this is because they are one of the only truly progressive bands, that is, a band that a) pushes boundaries to sound like no one else, or b) to express themselves, and what comes out is actually a close representation of their own unique weird.


----------



## fps (Oct 30, 2019)

PBC said:


> A couple bands/albums I felt I never gave enough time to that I'm rediscovering now.
> *
> Emperor: Prometheus *- so much to uncover on this album.
> 
> ...




I am very conflicted about listening to Emperor, but they hypnotise like few others. Great matchup to the artwork too, which I find is key to helping me get into a record.

Sigh feel like a bigger and bigger best kept secret. I like their scattershot approach, it can be very refreshing when, like me, you listen to a lot of more conventionally “well crafted” songs.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 30, 2019)

Aumann said:


> I recently rediscovered the Mars Volta. After finding out their albums were for some reason deleted from my Spotify list. Came across them again, started relistening their entire discography



Well now I have to go put _The Haunt of Roulette Dares_ on again.
I never got _too_ too deep into The Mars Volta, but as a drummer, Thomas Pridgen's inhuman level of skill kind of required me to pay attention to them


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 30, 2019)

I can’t believe I forgot this album. Their older stuff is more direct metal core. But I love schlocky horror and this features Randy from Finch.


----------



## Descent (Oct 30, 2019)

fps said:


> I am very conflicted about listening to Emperor, but they hypnotise like few others. Great matchup to the artwork too, which I find is key to helping me get into a record.
> 
> Sigh feel like a bigger and bigger best kept secret. I like their scattershot approach, it can be very refreshing when, like me, you listen to a lot of more conventionally “well crafted” songs.




Especially fun to listen to them on the professional live footage, that way you can see the parts in action. 
Unfortunately Ihsahn went into a gopher's hole with his solo stuff, very underwhelming.


----------



## fps (Oct 30, 2019)

Descent said:


> Especially fun to listen to them on the professional live footage, that way you can see the parts in action.
> Unfortunately Ihsahn went into a gopher's hole with his solo stuff, very underwhelming.



I've tried with the solo stuff, I find the production and guitar tones quite hard to get into for a start 

Also, anyone checked these emoji options in a while? Wtf haha!?


----------



## Boofchuck (Nov 1, 2019)

I just rediscovered Programmed to Consume by Abysmal Dawn. Such great riffage.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 2, 2019)

Sabbat - Dreamweaver (Reflections of our Yesterdays)

Dat thrash tone. So heavy. And Andy Sneap churning out riff after riff after goddamn riff.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Nov 3, 2019)

I dug out my hidden Soundgarden's "Down on the Upside" CD while packing boxes for our move to a new house. IMHO their best album ever. Still can't believe I didn't like it when it was released...


----------



## fps (Nov 4, 2019)

Lemonbaby said:


> I dug out my hidden Soundgarden's "Down on the Upside" CD while packing boxes for our move to a new house. IMHO their best album ever. Still can't believe I didn't like it when it was released...



People see it as a step down, but I see it more as a step sideways I love that album


----------



## p0ke (Nov 4, 2019)

Sinergy - Suicide By My Side. I had forgotten about the whole band and just remembered it thanks to the current Children of Bodom situation. Damn, this is great stuff.


----------



## KailM (Nov 4, 2019)

Tool. All the older albums. Fear Inoculum has been great, and it reminded me of why I enjoyed their music so much in the past.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 4, 2019)

Why? BECAUSE I CAN!


----------



## drmosh (Nov 4, 2019)

nothing surprising, but recently rust in peace.. so solid


----------



## Ozzfest (Nov 4, 2019)

311 Transistor. Amazing.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 5, 2019)

drmosh said:


> rust in peace.. so solid


Does it count as "rediscovering" if you've never stopped listening? This one has basically been on constant rotation since I first heard it. It's about as classic as it gets.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 13, 2019)

At the gates To drink from the night itself and at war with reality. I'd never gave TDFTNI a full listen through until last night whilst studying for an exam. Great record. And I've always really enjoyed AWWR


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 13, 2019)

BornToLooze said:


> I've been going back and listening to a lot of metalcore stuff that came out when I was in high school, Unearth and As I Lay Dying at the moment.



Metalcore and similar genres make the best gym music IMO.

Shadows are Security was such a great album. Confined is one of my fav songs (and guitar mixes) of all time. It's on regular rotation as a gym album for me. 



Same with Unearth, Parkway Drive, and War of Ages. Another great gym album is the last Agonist one - I know Alissa is gone and it's sacrilegious to say, but IMO they are way more musical with Vicky. YMMV.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 13, 2019)

Lemonbaby said:


> I dug out my hidden Soundgarden's "Down on the Upside" CD while packing boxes for our move to a new house. IMHO their best album ever. Still can't believe I didn't like it when it was released...



No doubt, I was underwhelmed when it first came out then put it back on a year or two ago. Switch Opens FTW.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 13, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Does it count as "rediscovering" if you've never stopped listening? This one has basically been on constant rotation since I first heard it. It's about as classic as it gets.


fair point, maybe just listening to it with a different perspective


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 13, 2019)

The new Counterparts album made me want to go back and revisit Converge's back catalog. It's been a few years, I forgot just how great they are.


----------



## efiltsohg (Nov 14, 2019)

Xysma's non-metal stuff, especially Lotto


----------



## Doug N (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Nov 18, 2019)

Slayer - God Hates Us All

I despised this album back then because of the Nu metal influences. Listening to it again today and there might be 2-3 bad songs on it, but damn, do that album sounds intense and angry.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 18, 2019)

AlexCorriveau said:


> Slayer - God Hates Us All



+1. 

I didn't like the album that much when it came out in 2001 but I do like it a little better now. The ending to the song, Exile is freaking awesome. I'm gonna make some time and listen to it again and see if I can find any thing cool I haven't noticed before.


----------



## fps (Nov 19, 2019)

Not a record but a DVD - Anthrax are so not my thing but their performance on the Big 4 DVD is massive. I understand from it their vibe and importance in the thrash scene and its formation.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 19, 2019)

fps said:


> Not a record but a DVD - Anthrax are so not my thing but their performance on the Big 4 DVD is massive. I understand from it their vibe and importance in the thrash scene and its formation.



Huge +1.

When I purchased the DVD, Megadeth and Slayer were the 2 primary bands I wanted to watch and maybe a few songs from Anthrax and Metallica. Anthrax did put on a good show on that DVD. The fact that Joey Belladonna and Scott Ian move a lot more on stage than the members in the other 3 bands seemed to give the band more energy in their performance.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 19, 2019)

POWERAGE!!


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Alien by Strapping Young Lad, dont know why just started listening out of no where yesterday.

Untouchables by Korn, girlfriend found her copy last week.


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 19, 2019)

Dark angel 
Darkness descends
I haven’t cracked this gem out in a long time!


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Nov 21, 2019)

STRUC/TURES - DIVIDED BY


----------



## Skexis (Nov 21, 2019)

Probably way off for this forum but... Replicas by the Tubeway Army


----------



## fps (Nov 22, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> Dark angel
> Darkness descends
> I haven’t cracked this gem out in a long time!



New album allegedly being written?


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Nov 23, 2019)

Death Ape Disco - Super Volcano


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 25, 2019)

dat phrasing, dem tonez


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah, this happened.


----------



## fps (Nov 29, 2019)

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Death Ape Disco - Super Volcano



Ha!


----------



## fps (Nov 29, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> dat phrasing, dem tonez



Ooft what a player. Has he released anything recently?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 29, 2019)

fps said:


> Ooft what a player. Has he released anything recently?



Not as a solo artist but there's the Aristocrats albums that has plenty of furious playing. Their latest album You Know What...? was just released earlier this year.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 29, 2019)

Pulled out the Danzig Black Aria album a while ago. Haven't heard it in over a decade. It's still his best album I think. Entire thing is like 25min long, no singing by Danzig, no guitars, or drums, just all gothic type classical stuff. It's a good dark listen. Didn't know it debuted at no.1 on the classical charts. I loved it when it came out in '92 and still love it today. It really inspired me back then and was one reason I got into guitar synth back in the day, so I could do string parts on guitar. I since got out of guitar synth because the tech wasn't all there without majorexpense back then, but now it's come a long ways and is cheaper. It's got me thinking again.


----------



## lurè (Nov 30, 2019)

This album is so good


----------

